# Bellator 43 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Saturday night May 7th, from the First Council Casino in Newkirk, OK, Bellator FC 43 takes place at 6:30 PM EDT for the preliminary and following 1 1/2 hours later the main card. If you want to compete against everybody else that signs up, just send me a pm to keep your picks on the downlow. Include *who wins each listed fight* (either fighter or a draw) and how they manage it (*KO/Tko, Submission, Decision or DQ*) by the time they start on Saturday night. 









Whoever gets the most winners right on (picking both the right guy and the right method) will receive 500,000 credits. If there is a tie, they all get that same prize. If someone gets every fight right on, the prize is doubled to an even million. 



> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Rick Hawn vs. Jay Hieron
> * Bryan Baker vs. Joe Riggs
> * Chase Beebe vs. Jose Vega
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Joey Gorczynski vs. Tyler Stinson
> * Dustin Blake vs. Cole Province
> * Michael Osborn vs. Mike Schatz










​
Picks sent by:

limba
UFC_OWNS
Bknmax
attention
dudeabides


----------



## attention

I'll still be on vacation, but Im still in baby! :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy

Im in, will hopefully get one right this time!


----------



## attention

bumpin this thread so that people can get in on a possible 500k payday


----------



## limba

Picks sent.


----------



## dudeabides

Thanks limba. I will sit this one out if we get enough people playing so I don't take your guys' credits away, but without half a dozen people or more I will have to take part so watch out! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

picks sent, thats right the first ever bellator champ is back


----------



## Bknmax

Im in if ya need another


----------



## dudeabides

The Results


Rick Hawn vs. Jay Hieron
*Hieron wins by Decision*
Right on: *dudeabides, Bknmax, limba*


Bryan Baker vs. Joe Riggs
*Baker wins by KO*








Right on: *dudeabides, Bknmax, UFC_OWNS, limba*


Chase Beebe vs. Jose Vega
*Beebe wins by Submission*








Right on: *dudeabides, Bknmax, UFC_OWNS*


Michael Osborn vs. Mike Schatz
*Osborn wins by TKO*








Right on: *limba*​
3 out of 4: limba, dudeabides, Bknmax
2 out of 4: UFC_OWNS

The winner tonight is a 3 way tie between limba, dudeabides & Bknmax with 3/4 right on. Those two both win 500000 credits. Nobody got the million by getting all of them right on by winning fighter and the method. The easiest fight to pick was obviously Baker's, he's a monster. See you guys next week if you want to try again for Bellator FC 44.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

dammit judges you cost me the bellator championship hawn should have won


----------



## Bknmax

I think I forgot to pick the Osborn vs. Mike Schatz fight :/


----------



## hixxy

Damn i forgot to send my picks, and i would have got them all right aswell. Even picked the exact time for the ko and submission :wink01:


----------

